# Check out my 75gal. Piranha Tank



## Biohazard (Apr 5, 2003)

This is my 75 gal. Piranha tank I purchased and setup... check it out -->


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Looks good, but kind of hard to see. What do you all got in it?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

_moved to pictures_

Nice looking setup!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, nice set up.. but whats in it??


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice tank, still i can't see the Ps!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Sorry here are his other pictures









































Sorry It took so long bio

MAD


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Yeah, nice set up.. but whats in it??


 some close up would be nice..but nice stups ..


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice pics: your fish look very healthy and happy


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Good looking reds!!! May I ask how old and what size??


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

It would be nice to get some closer pics of the tank, but from waht i can see I really like the setup, good job :biggrin:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks good going for the natural look.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

nice pics man i got a 75 too but with golds


----------

